# Posting my "hellos" :)



## TNathe (Sep 28, 2006)

Hey guys/gals,
Just introducing myself since I've been stalking this site for about a week or so now. Sooo many great ideas and techniques you all have given me, thanks! I swear, there is a message board for everything, but that is definately a good thing!
~Tyler


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome Tyler!

Looks like we have a lot of folks from Florida here!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi TNathe! Welcome to the freaky family.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Tyler. You mean there are forums BESIDES Halloween ones????? lol


----------



## TNathe (Sep 28, 2006)

Vlad said:


> Welcome to the forum Tyler. You mean there are forums BESIDES Halloween ones????? lol


LOL, thanks for the welcome guys. Does this forum stay active throughout the year or is it more of a seasonal thing? I think it would help motivate me to build props and whatnot throughout the year that way one month before Halloween I'm not rushing like I used to in High School to finish that project we had 2 months notice about in one night  haha


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome from a fellow Floridian!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I second that Double G. Welcome from a former Floridian!  :jol:


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome! Nice to see you came out of 'stalk' mode


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome Tyler!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome TNathe.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the boards TNathe!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome To the Forum,Tyler
Always something new here


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

This forum stays active all year. We talk Halloween 24 7 365. Welcome.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi again Tyler. We're here year round as an actual Halloween prop discussion group, as well as a community. We do group buys of materials we need, discuss and plan, and also manage to have a good time. It's very rare when you don't find someone in chat here, and everyone is very responsive to PM inquiries if you need specific help. Sorry, there's no off season here, lol.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

welcome :devil:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum fellow stalker. Enjoy your stay!!!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howdy.


----------



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

Welcome aboard. I also joined the family today as well.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------

